# 1966 Fleetwing Tiger Cat



## 66TigerCat (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally figured out how to post pics. I restored this a few years ago, it was a total basket case dump find. Rusty, dusty, broken spokes, tires and pedals shot.... I think it came out pretty nice. Saddle is original and only has a small tear. I added the Click-Stick. These were made by Murray for the Jordan Marsh Dept. store chain. They are identical to the Murray Wild Cat.

http://flic.kr/p/aayNSo


----------



## aceuh (Aug 7, 2011)

Love it!  You did a great job!


----------

